# ?????????????



## DJAVULS OGA (Oct 3, 2002)

Is this normal for you modern arnis guy? I thought the kenpo people were screwed up!



> Scientology in Modern Arnis?
> Kelly S. Worden
> 
> Posts: 318
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

Read the whole thread....there were 24 posts on it when I last looked.  

http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/Forum37/HTML/000246.html

 It appears to be more of a public airing of dirty laundry, political jockeying, misunderstandings and the differences of opinion of 2 individuals who happen to practice Arnis, than anything specifically to do with Arnis.  

Regardless of ones opinion on Scientology, it strikes me as a bit low/immature for one in a leadership position to mock out someones (who I was under the impression was a friend of theirs) religious beliefs, regardless of any previous slight, intended or not.  But thats only my opinion.

Regarding religion in Arnis training....in my over 1 year of experience, its never come up.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

I would have to agree with Kaith,

I know one of the people involved personally and I would not believe that he would 'Preach' to another. And the other involved, I know from Reputation, and All I have to say is I believe this to be 'one of his buttons' that just got pushed unintentionally.


The Same personalities in another art may have had the exact same reactions.

Follow the link provided by Kaith to see the complete outcome and resolution. There is no need for this site to continue a separate thread and or miss-represent what might have been said or not said in a post.

Just my Opinion

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree.... they seem to have taken the issue private, where it belongs, and since 1 of them doesn't post here, I see no reason to leave this open...this one could turn ugly, etc



Thread locked.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *I know one of the people involved personally and I would not believe that he would 'Preach' to another.  *



Except possibly about music.


----------

